# Iron Chef Survivor - Week 4



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

2001 brings us ever-critical Week 4 of *Iron Chef Survivor*. It's easy to play... just vote for the Chef you want kicked off, leaving your favorite Chef remaining in the end.

Here's what happened during the first three weeks:
Week 1 | Week 2 | Week 3

Last week, *Nakamura Koumei* was voted off the island.

We now have the following 4 remaining contestants:
*[*]Chin Kenichi[*]Sakai Hiroyuki[*]Kobe Masahiko[*]Morimoto Masaharu
*
_Nakamura Koumei (Voted off Week 3)_
_Michiba Rokusaburo (Voted off Week 2)_
_Chef Ishinabe (Voted off Week 1)_[/list=a]

Let the fun continue here during Week 4!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Sayonara Kobe. Get your weak pasta-kneading stuff out of my sight.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I guess I'll join the alliance... Kobe out..


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

*--- TRIBAL COUNCIL - WEEK 4 ---*

Here were your votes from the past week:

_5 Votes_
Kobe Masahiko

With that said, *Kobe Masahiko* has been banished from the island.

"The tribe has spoken"

We will be moving to Week 5 of *Iron Chef Survivor*. Since the voting for Week 4 has been completed, will someone from ChefTalk please close down this thread?

*Click here to go to Week 5!*


----------

